# Apache, Mysql, PHP -> PHPNuke

## sgt_nikon

I've been building a new server and am trying to get my phpnuke site back up and running.

I emerged apache, mysql, php and mod_php. I also added mysql and php to the use variable. After some fighting with pkg_config problem and the mod_ssl problem I got apache and php installed.

Mysql also seems quite happy from the command line using the apache user and the install lines for PHPNuke worked and the database seems correct.

Apache is up and running and able to process php files tested with a simple

```
<? phpinfo(); ?>
```

I also tested accessing mysql databases through php and everything works ok.

So I grabbed the PHPNuke 5.6 tar and did the install stuff, including setting the permissions and when I change apache's DocumentRoot to the foo/html and then restart apache and try to bring up admin.php in a browser it doesn't connect. Even doing

```
lynx localhost
```

produces:

```

Looking up localhost first

Looking up localhost

Making HTTP connection to localhost

Sending HTTP request.

HTTP request sent; waiting for response.

Alert!: Unexpected network read error; connection aborted.

Can't Access `http://localhost/'

Alert!: Unable to access document.

```

I've been fighting with this for about a day now and can't figure out what I am missing. I thought it had something to do with the include paths for php and I tried changing them to the DocumentRoot but still no luck. Maybe I'm missing something in the apache.conf...

Any help would be appreciated.

----------

## delta407

Since you've completed the install process and this is regarding running a website, this thread is being moved to the Networking forum.

----------

## mksoft

Make sure you've set DocumentRoot in apache.conf and in commonapache.conf (in the same dir as apache.conf).

They should point to the same document dir.

----------

## elessar2003

Hello, I'm having a slightly different problem.

I have apache with a default host and a virtual host. These are in the same ip, in ports 8080 and 8082 respectively. Each of them has a different DocumentRoot.

When I put in the root of each host this test.php:

```
<?php phpinfo(); ?>
```

i can see the page of phpinfo.

The problem is with PHPNuke. I have copied the contents of the html directory of phpnuke to the root of the virtual host, so i have the admin.php in this directory. When i try to access any of the php files of phpnuke, i can't do it.

----------

## chrisis

 *sgt_nikon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So I grabbed the PHPNuke 5.6 tar and did the install stuff, including setting the permissions and when I change apache's DocumentRoot to the foo/html and then restart apache and try to bring up admin.php in a browser it doesn't connect. Even doing
> 
> 

 

Why did you change the DocumentRoot?  I have just got phpnuke running on my server, and I didn't have to change DocumentRoot at all.

All I did was move the phphuke html directory into a directory called /home/httpd/nuke and then I set up an alias for the url in /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf.

AFAIK DocumentRoot only needs to be changed if you move /home/httpd to somewhere else.

----------

